# Help making THE kit



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

well im making a kit i have a utility boot cd i have a spare pci grfx card  i have a multitude of adapters i have a spare 3 gig hdd i have extra cables a boot floppy a format floppy  a benchmark disk(hase all 3dmarks pc marks etc.) and now im making my program floppy i have.


AVG ANTI                                       
Ad aware pro
Lavasoft's firewall                   
ati drivers
nvidia drivers
windowsxp manager
regseeker
prime95
super pi
ati tool
Riva tuner
aquamark
Cpu-z
and the windows xp tweak guide
my whole rammstein cd

EDIT ADDED SINCE ORIG POST:
Partition Magic
Compressed Air
wire stippers
needle nose
voltmeter thing
alcohal strip pad things
PC Wizzard 2006
Clock Gen
WinRar
speed fan
Boost Xp
windows defender
sandra lite
UnPlug n' Pray
DCOMbobulator
Shoot The Messenger
everest corporate
cpufsb 2.2.17
Robust Internet Speed Booster
Sys Tool

"My utility boot disk"
Lots of stuff

now i was wondering can anybody offer any more usefull programs im making this kit for all the house calls i do so i can meet almost every problem and it all goes in a conveinent bag i have thats quite small. anyways i hope you can contribute im looking for diagnostic stuff like repair utilities etc. not all the 3dmarks and stuff.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 26, 2006)

that is a beautiful list of programs, but what I'd do is add a few things hardware-related. Screwdriver, tweezers, wire-strippers, soldering tool, can of air (anti-dust), thermal paste, thermal paste remover, and screws should help for everything that is hardware related.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

thnx i had the screw driver and some extra standoffs and stuff like case screws but the rest are a good idea. thank you...o and if i make an update to the list it will be in the original post.


----------



## pt (Apr 26, 2006)

what about "cat_uninstaller" - always usefull to me


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 26, 2006)

speedfan?
xp reg tune?
hm what else^^
sp2?
net framework 2?
or even windows installer 3?
so u can get the ccc running


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2006)

thank you exellent suggestions im refraing from things like service pack 2 etc though member these are for computers that are not my own i install the apps only to mod and then i uninstall them. i have my own policy when it comes to that when i fix a computer i dont look at other peoples software or change anything drastically i go their fix the problem leave the computer is the exact same - a problem.


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 26, 2006)

good way but sometimes not the best
in most cases when u leave a system after clearing maybe a virus from it the virus will disappear you have to fix the bug/exploit where the virus attacks or even talk to the user so that this isnt happening again otherwise its half work


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2006)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> good way but sometimes not the best
> in most cases when u leave a system after clearing maybe a virus from it the virus will disappear you have to fix the bug/exploit where the virus attacks or even talk to the user so that this isnt happening again otherwise its half work



ahh this is true thank you for opening that up now i will be more careful what i leave and what i uninstall and perhaps most of the time they will be like sure but for those who dont maybe i can persaud them


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 27, 2006)

Personally I'd put stuff on some USB harddrive and make it bootable.
You could also use a laptop with a RIS server on which you could place all those floppies/Windows installations+software.

The final would look like this:


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 27, 2006)

What about:

Spybot:S&D
MemTest (or MemTest86)
Omega Drivers
DNA Drivers


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 27, 2006)

Might I suggest Sandra Lite, it is an excellent British benchmarking/burn-in program. With it you can check the entire system without even opening up the case! It will even give suggestions on how to improve performance.
Oh, and check out Windows Defender instead of SpyBot.


----------



## rh535 (Apr 27, 2006)

Are you putting this on a bootable cd or a different way?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2006)

its not a bootable cd but i am burning it to disk yes. deadline is today nows when im burning it so last suggestions? what do you think of it so far?


----------



## G.T (Apr 27, 2006)

UnPlug n' Pray

DCOMbobulator

Shoot The Messenger

All via http://www.grc.com/default.htm

Everest - http://www.lavalys.com


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2006)

will do thnx guys member time is running out what do you think of the kit so far? be able to handle most probs


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 27, 2006)

You might want to throw in a a copy of The ultimate boot CD.  I've found it very usefull in the past.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 27, 2006)

thanks i have it already i edited my first post.


----------



## pt (Apr 27, 2006)

A couple more ramstein music, so you don't get tired of just one


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> A couple more ramstein music, so you don't get tired of just one


haha your right! ill just add the whole cd.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Done!!!!!*

Ok guys thank you for all your help i have built my kit and i reccomend that ppl build their own too here is the final winning list.

AVG ANTI
Ad aware pro
Lavasoft's firewall
ati drivers
nvidia drivers
windowsxp manager
regseeker
prime95
super pi
ati tool
Riva tuner
aquamark
Cpu-z
and the windows xp tweak guide
my whole rammstein cd
Partition Magic
Compressed Air
wire stippers
needle nose
voltmeter thing
alcohal strip pad things
PC Wizzard 2006
Clock Gen
WinRar
speed fan
Boost Xp
windows defender
sandra lite
UnPlug n' Pray
DCOMbobulator
Shoot The Messenger
everest corporate
cpufsb 2.2.17
Robust Internet Speed Booster

Other stuff:

Utility boot CD
and Deriks Boot And Nuke Floppy and cd version
along with a pci graphics card from gateway for those pesky vid errors.

ok guys that is my kit and boy does she look perty 

again thank you tpu for helping me out now when i go over ppls houses to fix stuff i can do so w/ confidence.


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 28, 2006)

I know you said this is final version...but if you put the wirestrippers and needlenose pliers in, you should probably put in a screwdriver and some screws in case you have to remove a drive or two, pop open the case, clamp something down, etc.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2006)

haha i have a bag of screws and even mobo risers and i think i can put in a screw driver wait i already did.


----------



## Urlyin (May 17, 2006)

umm... no SysTool?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 17, 2006)

Hey solaris, would you mind making it an ISO so we can download it?  I would love a copy.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> Hey solaris, would you mind making it an ISO so we can download it?  I would love a copy.



why sure ill have no problem doing that will do i might need some help making the iso though. do you whant it bootable or just the cd image of all the exe's? cause that will be easy.


----------



## Fox34 (May 17, 2006)

yea you should like burn alot of copies of that kit and give me one, or put it for dl on here


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2006)

ok thats cool hey i wonder.

@W1zz would you host it on this site or would you rather not do that?

im warning you though im going to have to "downgrade" a couple programs because i have the pro versions of course i would have absolutely no problem burning you guys the serials and such [edit w1zz: better not] im pretty sure w1zz would not appreciate it [you can bet on it]. but hey situations may very and if it varys the right way you might get a special lil text file but who knows


----------



## W1zzard (May 17, 2006)

if you can get a nice package together which is completely legal i can put it into our downloads section


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2006)

cool thnx w1zz will do


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2006)

/bump 


ok boys things are going along smoothly and it should be up in a couple days hopefully if w1zz has the time things i had to change.


Downgraded things like 

Ad-Aware 
and my licenses for the anti viruses and aquamark

i had to take my music off because well thats also illegal.

all in all its the same thing i tried getting the newest and such and the package is pretty damn good if you ask me it also comes with ultimate boot cd along with all the drivers and programs i added check this thread for updates on links and the time it is avalible.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 18, 2006)

K, thx solaris, is it in the download section now?


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (May 18, 2006)

undelete programs: ntfs and fat32, raw if you think you need it

a usb stick which permanently asks as a boot disk (partitioned so you can use it for dos, windows, and knoppix (gotta look out for the macs out there ;-) ) )


----------



## gR3iF (May 18, 2006)

do this kit and send it to wiz  will help me then every time formating^^


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2006)

lol o i am it is uploading as i type this with ~ 1 1/2 hours left. dont know how long it will take w1zz but it will probably be in the utilitys section keep an eye out and again i will post a reply when it is finished and downloadable. hope you guys will like it.

Also if this gets enough support maybe ill keep my kit going much like the futuremarks. Ill update the programs add a few more etc what do you guys of that?

If its supported enough the next version should be bootable im actually working on it now. It will have updated versions of the programs already included if applicable and maybe a few new ones if i get special requests what would you guys think if i did that?


----------



## Polaris573 (May 18, 2006)

I think it would be great as long as you enjoy doing it.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2006)

cool i will then it will be fun and the file stopped uploading its all w1zz now and i havent heard anything.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 20, 2006)

ok boys it is done!!!!!! here you go FTW!!! and future upgrades and such are in the works the next versions biggest update will be that it will be bootable. For anyone using it your comments would be much appreciated k thnx


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 20, 2006)

That is so cool! Downloading it now!


----------



## rh535 (May 20, 2006)

Is it suppose to be a bootable iso?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 20, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> That is so cool! Downloading it now!



 tell me how you like it!!!



			
				rh535 said:
			
		

> is it suppose to be a bootable iso?



it will be in the next version but no this iso is not however the next one should work something like this

it will boot into the ultimate boot cd and this cd will give you all of your "boot" options and tools run fdisk virus scan etc.... UB cd also lets you go to the main menu again after you run the program of your choice and here you can boot windows. and now that your in wiondows you can go to your disk drive and explore it and their will be a folder called Solaris's Programs and in that folder will be all the programs listed and probably more that you can access. however in this first version it just has all of the programs listed it also has the ultimate boot cd iso but unfortunetely it does not boot into it. sorry i had to rush so no punctuation. 

THNX EVERYONE!! and tell me how you like it.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2006)

Very nice CD solaris, Only thing I'd change in next revision is a version of partition magic that resizes/deltes/moves partitions, or to get something that does . Other then that I think it's amazing.


----------



## rh535 (May 21, 2006)

Im sorry but since it is not a bootable cd then whats the point of this cd?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2006)

It has a nice collection of applications, all you have to do is figure out how to install/run/use them .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 21, 2006)

Nice disc solaris, acually is nice.  I added a version of GParted, like PM but free!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2006)

PVTCaboose1337 said:
			
		

> Nice disc solaris, acually is nice.  I added a version of GParted, like PM but free!



sweet ya i forgot about the trial version of Pm doesnt let you do jack oops ill fix it though.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> It has a nice collection of applications, all you have to do is figure out how to install/run/use them .



are you being sarcastic are they hard to run or something? layout to difficult?


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2006)

I was being sarcastic, there's nothing to worry about. Like I said before, the only thing I'd change is Partition Magic (I would love the ability to resize my partitions/convert them to NTFS/ move them from one drive to another).


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2006)

ya thats getting fixed and sorry again but no worries  any suggestions for the next version?


----------



## gygabite (May 21, 2006)

alternative Windows sounds


----------



## zekrahminator (May 21, 2006)

Just do what I do...when I want a new windows noise, I find something on google, use dbpoweramp (ask me for linky if you want it) to turn it into .wav, and then configure "sounds" in the "sounds and audio devices" part of "control panel". I need to find that Howard Dean yell again...it made a perfect windows error noise (but then again so did my Darth Vader theme ).


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 1, 2006)

ok can anyone with winiso PM me?

also can anyone reccomend a good free iso maker? winiso is my dream unfortunetly it wont save anything over 300mb and it isnt free.

so im basically saying i need help making my disk bootable.

the only problem is i want it to boot into the ultimate boot cd unfortunetly the instructions on how to make a bootable iso and ubcd's instructions on how to add extras to the disk are conflicting so im having difficuties keeping my files and making it bootable at the same time.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 2, 2006)

bart or win pe.. 

trog


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 2, 2006)

ok thnx trog your the man.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh yeah Solaris17 I never got around to thanking you for the CD. It ROCKS. I just got around to installing some of the stuff on it, and it turns out that spybot doesn't do as good a job as I thought it did . 68 files, and at least 14 of them were dangerous spyware. This is the day after spybot reported a clean system . I should let Mcafee Virusscan report a clean system and then run Avast, see what happens . And thanks to rivatuner, I unlocked something in the drivers and now I'm running my 6200 at 370/460 (from stock 350/400). So yeah keep up the good work Solaris17 .


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2006)

glad you like it


----------

